# Merlin 3-2.5 Works



## jpap (Jun 21, 2006)

My current ride is a record equipped aluminium DeRosa with Campag Proton wheels and ITM bits. I'm looking at Titanium frames to ease back and knee pain gained thru years of playing competitive soccer. I've read a lot of good reports on Merlin and I really like the look of their frames. However as no bike shop carries Merlin frames in stock and can only be purchased online could someone give me some some feedback on Merlin's new CR and TR 3-25 Works frames. Your comments would be greatly appreciated. Forgot to say I am from Australia.


----------



## shivers (Aug 7, 2005)

I can't give you much help at the moment, but if all goes well I should be acquiring a Merlin Works TR 3/2.5 in the next couple of weeks. I'll gladly give you a report at that time if nobody else has chimed in by then.


----------



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

*I have a TR*

Shoot some questions and I'll try to answer them. 

My quick summary is I enjoy the bike more as time goes on. I don't claim to have a wealth of experience with which to compare but my 51" frame came in at about 2.6 lbs. It climbs well. Don't know if it is what the resident climbing gods here would call "stiff" but I sure don't flex the BB at all! Where it really shines is descending. Tracks like a dream. Long distances don't beat me up (well, the bike doesn't). I wish I had the experience to compare it to a stable of Pinarellos, Colnagos, Parlees, etc but I don't. I haven't been on a bike that I would want more than my TR. For what it's worth, every time I ride it - or even just pick it up to move it - I smile.  

I have noticed that Merlin has not gone out of their way to market this bike. Even their own ad copy is surprisingly reserved for their "race line" bike. Maybe they decided to leave the hype to other manufacturers.


----------



## jpap (Jun 21, 2006)

I thought as much. I really just wanted to confirm what I already believed to be true. From my research I know that Merlin is a very reputable bike company manufacturing top quality frames. I will be putting in my order very soon. thanks for the replies.


----------



## Merlindog (Jul 27, 2006)

*Two Merlin Owner*

I have two Merlins in my stable, a full Ti Cyrene and the carbon/Ti Cielo. Both are great rides, as was the Agilis I just recently sold. They all have a very smooth ride and the workmanship is exquisite. Plus they have the unique factor as you don't see a lot of them on the road. 

Depending on where you are, you should be able to find a Merlin dealer that at least has some frames in stock. Or consider having a dealer order one, build it, then test it before you buy. Used Merlins are another good option: search the classified of RBR for Merlins and quite a few come up at very reasonable prices. The works line is new for 2006, so not that familiar with it. But all the bikes in the classic line up are great and should be a consideration.


----------



## jpap (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. In Australia no bike shop carries Merlin. They need to be ordered online. As all my research has indicated very favourable comments on Merlin frames, I have ordered a TR 3-2.5 Works frame. I hope to build it up similar to my DeRosa (campag record gruppo and proton wheels). It will be approx. 12 weeks for frame to arrive. Will post pics once she has been built up. Thanks all from Down Under.


----------



## jamesPtrk5 (Apr 27, 2006)

M-dog - I'm really curious about how you made your stable-trimming decision. Given a Cyrene, a Cielo, and an Agilis, how'd you select the Agilis to sell? 

I absolutely love my 2004 Extralight, and comparing it with my brand new Carbon/Ti Cielo, I don't know - other than size - how I could chose one to keep, one to sell.


----------



## Merlindog (Jul 27, 2006)

*The Wife Made me do it*

I purchase the Cielo frame new from a former Merlin dealer, but the wife said I had to sell a bike before I built the Cielo. Listed both the Cyrene and Agilis for sale on Craigslist to see which one would sell first. I would have preferred to keep the Agilis so I would have a compact frame in my stable as the geometry of the Cyrene and Cielo are very similar, but the Agilis sold first.


----------



## jamesPtrk5 (Apr 27, 2006)

Tx for the insight. Your subject title kinda said it all, eh?


----------

